# Looking for a drummer in the Montreal area



## dufe32 (Feb 5, 2007)

As the title says. We're a classic top 40 rock cover band - Metallica, ZZ Top, Led Zep, Kravitz, AC/DC, etc - and we're all in our 40s (except for our baby singer - he's 32). We had a busy summer playing everywhere and because of a lack of commitment, we let go our drummer so that spot is up for grabs. We all have jobs, some have children so we're not pros but we're not a garage band either. You need to have a car, your equipment and the desire to learn new songs to add to the existing song list. We speak french and english. General attitude will prevail over talent: nobody is a "god" or a "star" in the band, we just love making music and entertaining people. We have gigs lined up in december, possibly in november.

If anyone out there is interested, please hit me up right here:
[email protected]

And you could go visit www.oversoundband.com to get an idea of the band.

Thx, 

Eric


----------

